# Dear people moving from California



## miketx

A few words of advice for you.

        Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.

Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!

Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!






My car after the last traffic incident!


----------



## a loss for words

And Californians, you will HATE Oregon.  It rains 423 days a year.  Don't move north, please


----------



## miketx

a loss for words said:


> And Californians, you will HATE Oregon.  It rains 423 days a year.  Don't move north, please


It's at least over 120 that many days here too!


----------



## hjmick

South Carolina sucks...

See that guy in miketx's avatar? We all look like that here...

And don't get me started on the humidity... worse than Texas... it's mostly swamp, truth be told...


----------



## S.J.

What was once a great place to live has been turned into a crime-ridden welfare state with liberal elites tucked safely away in their gated communities, leaving the shrinking working class to finance the parasites from Mexico.  Democrats achieved this by flooding the state with illegals and put them on welfare.  They also VOTE with impunity, thus guaranteeing perpetual power for the left.  Pay attention, this is the path the Democratic Party is using for the rest of the country, and Texas, because of their electoral vote power is next.  No surprise that the left is vehemently opposed to building a border wall.


----------



## MisterBeale

One of my good friends moved here from California, all he does all winter is bitch about the snow and the cold.  Californians, definitely stay away from states bordering a Great Lakes.  The North Winds out of Canada will freeze your ass off, you won't be able to handle it.


----------



## xyz

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!


I think a lot of that could apply to rural California. In fact almost all of it, not so much the Mexicans.


----------



## Harry Dresden

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!


*
Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat.*
mike that describes many places in Cal....just sayin....


----------



## Wyatt earp

hjmick said:


> South Carolina sucks...
> 
> See that guy in miketx's avatar? We all look like that here...
> 
> And don't get me started on the humidity... worse than Texas... it's mostly swamp, truth be told...




Exactly and when you hear the banjo playing run away like hell


.


----------



## MisterBeale

MisterBeale said:


> One of my good friends moved here from California, all he does all winter is bitch about the snow and the cold.  Californians, definitely stay away from states bordering a Great Lakes.  The North Winds out of Canada will freeze your ass off, you won't be able to handle it.


Oh yeah, to stay on topic. . .  

Typical scene in the winter.  If your from Cali, do you really want to deal with this in your morning commute?


----------



## william the wie

FL has the most stringent hurricane code known to man. it can easily cost three times sales value to rebuild. We're also the world's leader in sink holes. Then there is wildlife that eat pets, small children and sometimes adults.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!



You conveniently forgot: 

Trump's tariffs effec | Dallas News


----------



## OnePercenter

a loss for words said:


> And Californians, you will HATE Oregon.  It rains 423 days a year.  Don't move north, please



Another reason

US states ranked by suicide rate

16. Oregon — 17.8


----------



## eagle1462010

Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.

and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............

Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............


----------



## Wry Catcher

Photos of California:




Yosemite ^^^




San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^




GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)



Surfing at Fort Point &




Skiing at Squaw Valley


----------



## eagle1462010

Wry Catcher said:


> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley


SEE...................don't move people.............look at this State...........you don't know how good you have it there...........

Stay home...........do NOT FLEE..............


----------



## Wyatt earp

Wry Catcher said:


> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley




Yea more great sites in California..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Wry Catcher said:


> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley




Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay


----------



## S.J.

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!


Hey, at least they left your tires intact.  Out here in Ca. they shoot the tires out first so you can't get away.


----------



## Wry Catcher

bear513 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
Click to expand...


Wrong, the only white shark attack on a person occurred off of Baker's Beach in the mid 1950's

A year of so ago, a white shark attacked a seal near the pier on  Alcatraz:


Some news about sharks in the bay:

Great White Sharks in the San Francisco Bay - Shark Stewards

The bay is a wilderness:

SF Bay cove closed after second sea lion attack

And one time while watching the Giants home game on TV a large ray was videoed swimming along the pier of McCovey Cove.


----------



## Wry Catcher

bear513 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
Click to expand...


I doubt that is SF Bay.  Post a link in context.


----------



## eagle1462010

bear513 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

eagle1462010 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).


----------



## eagle1462010

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
Click to expand...

Was directed at the Bear...........LOL

This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.


----------



## Tax Man

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my good friends moved here from California, all he does all winter is bitch about the snow and the cold.  Californians, definitely stay away from states bordering a Great Lakes.  The North Winds out of Canada will freeze your ass off, you won't be able to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, to stay on topic. . .
> 
> Typical scene in the winter.  If your from Cali, do you really want to deal with this in your morning commute?
Click to expand...

What is Cali?


----------



## eagle1462010

Tax Man said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my good friends moved here from California, all he does all winter is bitch about the snow and the cold.  Californians, definitely stay away from states bordering a Great Lakes.  The North Winds out of Canada will freeze your ass off, you won't be able to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, to stay on topic. . .
> 
> Typical scene in the winter.  If your from Cali, do you really want to deal with this in your morning commute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Cali?
Click to expand...

It's the end of the Rainbow.............go and get your pot of gold................Hurry


----------



## FatBack

Certainly stay out of Fl.


----------



## Tax Man

I see from the stupidity of the posters here that their biggest fear from Californians who might move there is the IQ of the state will go up a few points. Now myself I have been to the shitholes of tezass, norcar and socar as well as ark and geo, as well as tennnnnnnesa, and misori. You can have your gun fights, ha ha, and the poverty you embrace.


----------



## Tax Man

FatBack said:


> Certainly stay out of Fl.


Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............



But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!

Clean air be damned!!!

Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
Click to expand...

1.2 Billion spent in Scrubbers and environmental controls.

What are the parts per million being emitted..........hmmmm.........

It produces cheap power and with the installs it GREATLY  lessens the emissions..........

We don't want to pay power bills like California here.............and refuse to take them down.


----------



## FatBack

Tax Man said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly stay out of Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
Click to expand...

Where the hell is that? Cali?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Wry Catcher

eagle1462010 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
Click to expand...


Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.

 Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.


----------



## hjmick

Tax Man said:


> I see from the stupidity of the posters here that their biggest fear from Californians who might move there is the IQ of the state will go up a few points. Now myself I have been to the shitholes of tezass, norcar and socar as well as ark and geo, as well as tennnnnnnesa, and misori. You can have your gun fights, ha ha, and the poverty you embrace.




Your bigotry is duly noted, as is your sense of superiority.

Truth be told, I lived in California for more 30 years and I can tell you that when I left, it wasn't the state it was when I arrived. It certainly isn't the end all and be all of the country... I too have been to Texas _(lived there)_, North Carolina, South Carolina _(live here currently),_ Arkansas, Georgia, Tennessee, and Missouri. Not to mention Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico _(lived there), _Ohio _(lived there)_, Alaska _(wouldn't mind living there)_, and damn near every other state in the union, save Idaho and North Dakota, and I can say unreservedly that they all have their charms. The problem isn't the state of California in and of itself, it's the lion's share of the _people_ in California, which was the point of the OP. These people, the ones to which the refers, are, and I am generalizing here, self-absorbed, narcissistic, arrogant, rude and possess a sense of entitlement the likes of which I have seen nowhere else in the country with the possible exception of New York.

Now, considering all that, why would anyone want people like that to move into their neighborhood?


And above all else, you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Harry Dresden said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat.*
> mike that describes many places in Cal....just sayin....
Click to expand...


Also Chicago...


----------



## Wry Catcher

bear513 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
Click to expand...


This photo is not taken in or near SF Bay.  There are no beaches with the background in the photo above, and Great White Sharks are not known to breach when they attack, here in the Red Triangle;*** an attack by a GW Shark in N. CA. comes from below; the attack above might have come from S. Africa, where such an aerial attack is common.

***The Red Triangle is the colloquial name of a roughly triangle-shaped region off the coast of northern California, extending from *Bodega Bay*, north of San Francisco, out slightly beyond the *Farallon Islands*, and down to the *Big Sur* region, south of *Monterey*.


----------



## eagle1462010

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
Click to expand...

Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp

Tax Man said:


> I see from the stupidity of the posters here that their biggest fear from Californians who might move there is the IQ of the state will go up a few points. Now myself I have been to the shitholes of tezass, norcar and socar as well as ark and geo, as well as tennnnnnnesa, and misori. You can have your gun fights, ha ha, and the poverty you embrace.




Says the guy who doesn't even have a cell phone .


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo is not taken in or near SF Bay.  There are no beaches with the background in the photo above, and Great White Sharks are not known to breach when they attack, here in the Red Triangle;*** an attack by a GW Shark in N. CA. comes from below; the attack above might have come from S. Africa, where such an aerial attack is common.
> 
> ***The Red Triangle is the colloquial name of a roughly triangle-shaped region off the coast of northern California, extending from *Bodega Bay*, north of San Francisco, out slightly beyond the *Farallon Islands*, and down to the *Big Sur* region, south of *Monterey*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

We've had at least one attempted invasion from California ultra-progressives here in New Mexico that were kicked to the curb by the voters.  New mexico might be liberal but they're typically not radical left and have no desire to become a California colony.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

william the wie said:


> FL has the most stringent hurricane code known to man. it can easily cost three times sales value to rebuild. We're also the world's leader in sink holes. Then there is wildlife that eat pets, small children and sometimes adults.



Not to mention that Florida is already packed with the nations craziest, most dangerous people.  You REALLY would hate it here....and it's NOT SAFE

Also, the MOSQUITOS !!   If you LOVE mosquitoes then Florida is basically a big mosquito infested swamp.

Finally, driving is a nightmare because everyone from NewYork and NewJersey has already moved here.  And Sun?  Meh...rains here most of the time.

Truth be told....I'm gettin the hell outta here


----------



## Wyatt earp

Wry Catcher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, the only white shark attack on a person occurred off of Baker's Beach in the mid 1950's
> 
> A year of so ago, a white shark attacked a seal near the pier on  Alcatraz:
> 
> 
> Some news about sharks in the bay:
> 
> Great White Sharks in the San Francisco Bay - Shark Stewards
> 
> The bay is a wilderness:
> 
> SF Bay cove closed after second sea lion attack
> 
> And one time while watching the Giants home game on TV a large ray was videoed swimming along the pier of McCovey Cove.
Click to expand...



Hey wry catcher I thought they think the Alcatraz guys got eaten by sharks, so you can swim there?


----------



## MaryL

15 years ago when I was in California, there were so many people  there that felt dispossessed...Illegal aliens, for starters,  so called gay "marriage", for others.  Some people  that owned businesses that owned businesses that were so disgusted  with California at the time  were so fed up, they packed up and fled. They were tired of  being dictated to by a tiny minority. That is Califonication in a nut shell.


----------



## MisterBeale

Tax Man said:


> I see from the stupidity of the posters here that their biggest fear from Californians who might move there is the IQ of the state will go up a few points. Now myself I have been to the shitholes of tezass, norcar and socar as well as ark and geo, as well as tennnnnnnesa, and misori. You can have your gun fights, ha ha, and the poverty you embrace.


----------



## FatBack

Tax Man said:


> I see from the stupidity of the posters here that their biggest fear from Californians who might move there is the IQ of the state will go up a few points. Now myself I have been to the shitholes of tezass, norcar and socar as well as ark and geo, as well as tennnnnnnesa, and misori. You can have your gun fights, ha ha, and the poverty you embrace.


Keep your syringes and shit in the street, right where it is. Along with block after block of illegals obstructing sidewalks in tents.

Mow your own damn grass, bigot!


----------



## william the wie

BasicHumanUnit said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> FL has the most stringent hurricane code known to man. it can easily cost three times sales value to rebuild. We're also the world's leader in sink holes. Then there is wildlife that eat pets, small children and sometimes adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Florida is already packed with the nations craziest, most dangerous people.  You REALLY would hate it here....and it's NOT SAFE
> 
> Also, the MOSQUITOS !!   If you LOVE mosquitoes then Florida is basically a big mosquito infested swamp.
> 
> Finally, driving is a nightmare because everyone from NewYork and NewJersey has already moved here.  And Sun?  Meh...rains here most of the time.
> 
> Truth be told....I'm gettin the hell outta here
Click to expand...

The fire ants and killer bees are becoming less common. The packs of rabid dogs and coyotes are getting less common too.


----------



## Wry Catcher

eagle1462010 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
Click to expand...


I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).  

Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
Click to expand...

Landed there on the way to Japan........saw the airport and a hotel.........LOL

Seen enough of current issues there to not want to go there...............If that is where you want to hang your hat......PLEASE STAY THERE...........

oops...........almost screwed up...............Move to San Fran people........all Liberals and diversity welcome......those there stay.............don't leave.


----------



## buttercup

Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that it was only 10 years ago that Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.

Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.


----------



## FatBack

I have a bag of woodchips for my smoker, it has a Cali Proposistion 65 warning on the bag. That's the kind of lunacy they export. The wall needs to go from the Gulf of Mexico and right along Calis eastern border, hang a left at the top of the state and terminate in the Pacific.


----------



## MaryL

buttercup said:


> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.


I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos NOW  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away. Move to Colorado.  Assholes.


----------



## buttercup

MaryL said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos
> NOW​  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away.
Click to expand...


Yes, sadly it is being slowly ruined by the crazies, but there are still decent people there. I don't live there anymore, I actually live in Mexico (beachfront property here is amazingly affordable). But a lot of my family is still in California, so I'm not opposed to the idea of moving back there at some point, but I would want to live in a rural area.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Texas ants*


----------



## MaryL

buttercup said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos
> NOW​  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly it is being slowly ruined by the crazies, but there are still decent people there. I don't live there anymore, I actually live in Mexico (beachfront property here is amazingly affordable). But a lot of my family is still in California, so I'm not opposed to the idea of moving back there at some point, but I would want to live in a rural area.
Click to expand...

Isn't it? Crazies?  I have seen  Californian almond farmers, small business men entrepreneurs pack up and flee. Because California isn't  so great as they make it. When Californians  move to Colorado, because its cheaper and then bring their  morality and baggage with them, well...make it so expensive here and bring their broken morality with them ….I have had enough of that.


----------



## buttercup

MaryL said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos
> NOW​  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly it is being slowly ruined by the crazies, but there are still decent people there. I don't live there anymore, I actually live in Mexico (beachfront property here is amazingly affordable). But a lot of my family is still in California, so I'm not opposed to the idea of moving back there at some point, but I would want to live in a rural area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it? Crazies?  I have seen  Californian almond farmers, small business men entrepreneurs pack up and flee. Because California isn't  so great as they make it. When Californians  move to Colorado, because its cheaper and then bring their  morality and baggage with them, well...make it so expensive here and bring their broken morality with them ….I have had enough of that.
Click to expand...


When I said crazies, I meant the left wing "progressives" and by the way, many of them moved to California  (places like San Francisco and LA) from all over the country and world. In other words, many of them are not native Californians.


----------



## MaryL

ANYONE moving  TOO California?  Other than Mexican illegals? Seems like the other way around.  The Golden gate? Americans born in California are refugees to other states , they can't deal with the ideology or the economics. But the California government wants to give refuge to poor people from other countries. But poor Americans?  Like my brother?  He and his wife are big time screwed. Lost his home of 20 years. But that is ok, we have to worry about Mexicans  poor little Mexicans...


----------



## buttercup

MaryL said:


> ANYONE moving  TOO California?  Other than Mexican illegals? Seems like the other way around.  The Golden gate? Americans born in California are refugees to other states , they can't deal with the ideology or the economics. But the California government wants to give refuge to poor people from other countries. But poor Americans?  Like my brother?  He and his wife are big time screwed. Lost his home of 20 years. But that is ok, we have to worry about Mexicans  poor little Mexicans...



Well, I wasn't talking about _today_,  I was referring to people who moved to California in the last five decades more or less.  Of course _now_ many people are moving out, but even now I think certain types probably still are moving to cities like San Francisco.  It attracts gays, left-wingers, etc.

As for illegals, I have been strongly against illegal immigration for years.  I think the problem is subversive politicians who don't care about borders or illegal immigration because they want the demographics to change… they are globalists, imo.  I'm sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## Wyatt earp

buttercup said:


> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that it was only 10 years ago that Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.




I have and hated it, la traffic was worse then Chicago's


----------



## Yarddog

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!





miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!




Damn you Tex!  , I'm moving to your state .... and all these other guys states too.... at least once.

Hey do you have Starbucks?


----------



## skye

The  DemonRats moving out of Cali.....are like a plague of locusts....moving to their next place.....after they have finished with everything.....looking for more destruction....

so

they can finish that    new  place too......


and after finished with that...... then move to their next chosen spot


VOTE RED VOTE REPUBLICAN!


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> The  DemonRats moving out of Cali.....are like a plague of locusts....moving to their next place.....after they have finished with everything.....looking for more destruction....
> 
> so
> 
> they can finish that    new  place too......
> 
> 
> and after finished with that...... then move to their next chosen spot
> 
> 
> VOTE RED VOTE REPUBLICAN!




I see your wearing the 'glasses of intimidation'  Skye.....


----------



## MaryL

Is anyone moving to California now? This isn't the land of milk and honey and Steinbeck. People are fleeing because It's a  mess. Unless  you are well educated or are   from India and are highly educated. Unless you are  a Mexican willing to live in  extreme poverty or just are white and have rich parents. Nobody is going there any more.There is no "THERE" anymore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
Click to expand...


   Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
You have all the hallmarks of a homo.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!


*I don't think they will want to move here, we have a low IQ and most of us are very fat.  No lotto here and you can't buy booze from the store.  Snakes are all over the place, and we get a lot of hurricanes but you would really like New York or Fla the South part it looks and smells like Calif.  *


----------



## Wry Catcher

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo is not taken in or near SF Bay.  There are no beaches with the background in the photo above, and Great White Sharks are not known to breach when they attack, here in the Red Triangle;*** an attack by a GW Shark in N. CA. comes from below; the attack above might have come from S. Africa, where such an aerial attack is common.
> 
> ***The Red Triangle is the colloquial name of a roughly triangle-shaped region off the coast of northern California, extending from *Bodega Bay*, north of San Francisco, out slightly beyond the *Farallon Islands*, and down to the *Big Sur* region, south of *Monterey*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fuken tard.....
Click to expand...


Why do you feel the need to prove you are an asshole? Your comment alone are proof enough that you are social inept and a jerk.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way off topic, though I did do some training at MCRD in;the 60's, Navy personnel were bused there from NTCSD for firefighting training, so I wouldn't be surprised if the photo above came from there (California).
> 
> 
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
Click to expand...


My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo is not taken in or near SF Bay.  There are no beaches with the background in the photo above, and Great White Sharks are not known to breach when they attack, here in the Red Triangle;*** an attack by a GW Shark in N. CA. comes from below; the attack above might have come from S. Africa, where such an aerial attack is common.
> 
> ***The Red Triangle is the colloquial name of a roughly triangle-shaped region off the coast of northern California, extending from *Bodega Bay*, north of San Francisco, out slightly beyond the *Farallon Islands*, and down to the *Big Sur* region, south of *Monterey*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fuken tard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to prove you are an asshole? Your comment alone are proof enough that you are social inept and a jerk.
Click to expand...


 Because you're an idiot who takes everything literally.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.
Click to expand...


    Yeah......but the Texans weren't from the land of fags and fruitcakes.
     Step on any shit or used needles lately?


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was directed at the Bear...........LOL
> 
> This was trying to get the liberals to stay in California and not leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.
Click to expand...

I wonder what they thought of you?


----------



## miketx

Yarddog said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Tex!  , I'm moving to your state .... and all these other guys states too.... at least once.
> 
> Hey do you have Starbucks?
Click to expand...

Yeah we do but it's called El Taqueria del Café


----------



## Wry Catcher

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that ^^^.  The SF Bay Area is diverse, of course there are many liberals, but there are a number of progressives and conservatives too.  We have many Universities, three in the City of note:  USF, SFSU and UCSF, to the south, Stanford, San Jose St. U. & Santa Clara; to the East CAL, St. Mary's and CA St. East Bay.
> 
> Of course there are many more four year colleges, law schools (Bolt Hall, Hastings, USF and Golden Gate U.) and all around the bay,  each of the nine counties have Jr. colleges and technical schools, including the CA ST Maritime Academy where soon to be Naval and Coast Guard officers are educated and become military officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what they thought of you?
Click to expand...


I doubt anyone of them could think.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah........San Fran is diverse...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what they thought of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt anyone of them could think.
Click to expand...

I reckon they recognized you for the arrogant dickless asshole you are.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wildlife in San Francisco Bay
> 
> 
> View attachment 222446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo is not taken in or near SF Bay.  There are no beaches with the background in the photo above, and Great White Sharks are not known to breach when they attack, here in the Red Triangle;*** an attack by a GW Shark in N. CA. comes from below; the attack above might have come from S. Africa, where such an aerial attack is common.
> 
> ***The Red Triangle is the colloquial name of a roughly triangle-shaped region off the coast of northern California, extending from *Bodega Bay*, north of San Francisco, out slightly beyond the *Farallon Islands*, and down to the *Big Sur* region, south of *Monterey*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fuken tard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to prove you are an asshole? Your comment alone are proof enough that you are social inept and a jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you're an idiot who takes everything literally.
Click to expand...

'
Huh, it depends on the source, some things I take literally, including some abstractions and even vacuous comments such as yours.


----------



## Wry Catcher

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in SF, except for my time in the Navy I've never lived in any other section of our country (why would I, I've been to 43 states, only missed the Dakotas, New Mexico, Alabama, Mississippi, Maine and Hawaii).
> 
> Have you ever been to the Bay Area?  Ever visited San Francisco?  I Doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....raised in San Fransicko and in the Navy.
> You have all the hallmarks of a homo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company at NTCSD was about 1/3 Texans, at age 19 it was the first time I'd ever met any, and I found them to be much like you:  Stupid, childish and arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what they thought of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt anyone of them could think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon they recognized you for the arrogant dickless asshole you are.
Click to expand...


You reckon?  Most intelligent people think.


----------



## MisterBeale

bear513 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that it was only 10 years ago that Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have and hated it, la traffic was worse then Chicago's
Click to expand...

I've never been to S. Cali.  I've been to the Bay area, Chicago and Atlanta.

I despise Lakeshore Drive with a passion.

I can't imagine anyone willingly wanting to live in an urban area around something like that.


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.2 Billion spent in Scrubbers and environmental controls.
> 
> What are the parts per million being emitted..........hmmmm.........
> 
> It produces cheap power and with the installs it GREATLY  lessens the emissions..........
> 
> We don't want to pay power bills like California here.............and refuse to take them down.
Click to expand...


Except natural gas is cheaper than coal.

California's power costs have to do with deregulation, not coal vs. anything else.


----------



## OnePercenter

FatBack said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly stay out of Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
Click to expand...


California doesn't have hurricanes.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.2 Billion spent in Scrubbers and environmental controls.
> 
> What are the parts per million being emitted..........hmmmm.........
> 
> It produces cheap power and with the installs it GREATLY  lessens the emissions..........
> 
> We don't want to pay power bills like California here.............and refuse to take them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except natural gas is cheaper than coal.
> 
> California's power costs have to do with deregulation, not coal vs. anything else.
Click to expand...

Natural gas vis-a-vis coal prices 2017 | Statistic


----------



## OnePercenter

Ringel05 said:


> We've had at least one attempted invasion from California ultra-progressives here in New Mexico that were kicked to the curb by the voters.  New mexico might be liberal but they're typically not radical left and have no desire to become a California colony.



What invasion is that?


----------



## Ringel05

OnePercenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've had at least one attempted invasion from California ultra-progressives here in New Mexico that were kicked to the curb by the voters.  New mexico might be liberal but they're typically not radical left and have no desire to become a California colony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What invasion is that?
Click to expand...

Just after the housing bubble burst in 2008, a number of my lifelong New Mexico friends still remissness over it especially around election time.  A couple of ultra-progressives are running again and they'll most likely be kicked to the curb come election day except maybe in Santa Fe, the city counsel may pick up one or two.


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.2 Billion spent in Scrubbers and environmental controls.
> 
> What are the parts per million being emitted..........hmmmm.........
> 
> It produces cheap power and with the installs it GREATLY  lessens the emissions..........
> 
> We don't want to pay power bills like California here.............and refuse to take them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except natural gas is cheaper than coal.
> 
> California's power costs have to do with deregulation, not coal vs. anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural gas vis-a-vis coal prices 2017 | Statistic
Click to expand...


https://buffalo.uwex.edu/files/2011/01/Energy-Cost-Calculator-for-Various-Fuels-PSU.pdf


----------



## OnePercenter

FatBack said:


> I have a bag of woodchips for my smoker, it has a Cali Proposistion 65 warning on the bag. That's the kind of lunacy they export. The wall needs to go from the Gulf of Mexico and right along Calis eastern border, hang a left at the top of the state and terminate in the Pacific.



You have a problem with being an informed consumer?


----------



## deanrd

*Low-income folks moved out, high-income folks moved in*
People making $55,000 or less a year were mostly moving out of California between 2007 and 2016, the report found, while people making more than $200,000 a year moved in.

More of those residents with lower income were moving to states like Texas, Nevada and Arizona. And more of those with higher incomes were coming into California from states like New York, Illinois, and New Jersey.

Leaving California: Here's who's moving out, who's moving in.

Good luck.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.2 Billion spent in Scrubbers and environmental controls.
> 
> What are the parts per million being emitted..........hmmmm.........
> 
> It produces cheap power and with the installs it GREATLY  lessens the emissions..........
> 
> We don't want to pay power bills like California here.............and refuse to take them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except natural gas is cheaper than coal.
> 
> California's power costs have to do with deregulation, not coal vs. anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural gas vis-a-vis coal prices 2017 | Statistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://buffalo.uwex.edu/files/2011/01/Energy-Cost-Calculator-for-Various-Fuels-PSU.pdf
Click to expand...

Seems Natural gas prices have fallen enough to do the deed..........From Fracking tech.............

I have no problem with Natural Gas at all.........as it is a resource we have a lot of also...........we have a 200 year supply of coal........don't know the year of supply of Natural Gas...........

I've worked on both Style plants during my time.........Natural Gas turbines are cleaner than coal.......both produce inexpensive electricity now......back in the day though Natural Gas cost a lot more.

Another value of fracking.


----------



## eagle1462010

deanrd said:


> *Low-income folks moved out, high-income folks moved in*
> People making $55,000 or less a year were mostly moving out of California between 2007 and 2016, the report found, while people making more than $200,000 a year moved in.
> 
> More of those residents with lower income were moving to states like Texas, Nevada and Arizona. And more of those with higher incomes were coming into California from states like New York, Illinois, and New Jersey.
> 
> Leaving California: Here's who's moving out, who's moving in.
> 
> Good luck.


You priced them out.........now you can be a elitist state with Mexican slave labor to replace them.........LOL


----------



## OnePercenter

MaryL said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos
> NOW​  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly it is being slowly ruined by the crazies, but there are still decent people there. I don't live there anymore, I actually live in Mexico (beachfront property here is amazingly affordable). But a lot of my family is still in California, so I'm not opposed to the idea of moving back there at some point, but I would want to live in a rural area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it? Crazies?  I have seen  Californian almond farmers, small business men entrepreneurs pack up and flee. Because California isn't  so great as they make it. When Californians  move to Colorado, because its cheaper and then bring their  morality and baggage with them, well...make it so expensive here and bring their broken morality with them ….I have had enough of that.
Click to expand...


Corporate farms eating up family farms?


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos
> NOW​  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly it is being slowly ruined by the crazies, but there are still decent people there. I don't live there anymore, I actually live in Mexico (beachfront property here is amazingly affordable). But a lot of my family is still in California, so I'm not opposed to the idea of moving back there at some point, but I would want to live in a rural area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it? Crazies?  I have seen  Californian almond farmers, small business men entrepreneurs pack up and flee. Because California isn't  so great as they make it. When Californians  move to Colorado, because its cheaper and then bring their  morality and baggage with them, well...make it so expensive here and bring their broken morality with them ….I have had enough of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Corporate farms eating up family farms?
Click to expand...

Corporate farms ate family farms up along time ago..........Lion's share and Lion's share of grants and subsidies.


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaryL said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize that there are actually a lot of conservatives and moderates in California.   Keep in mind that in 2008, Proposition 8 passed by the majority (even though it got overruled later by a federal court.) For those who don't know, that was a proposition stating that marriage is between a man and a woman.   It's primarily the big cities like LA and San Francisco that have lots of lefties. But even in the big cities, you'll find a variety of different kinds of people, including non-lefties.
> 
> Like Wry Catcher said, I get the feeling that many of the people who hate on California have never even been there.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and I see they are common folk. Some are this, some are that. They seem to be fleeing the state because the  extremist    weirdos NOW  are dictating the norm. And because Californians  are so beneficent and  tolerant  they are being pushed out of their own homeland.  I don't call that tolerance, I call that cowardice. Run away. Move to Colorado.  Assholes.
Click to expand...

many who have retired cant afford to live there mary....and when they have to move that aint cowardice....but it is something the state should be ashamed of...


----------



## Harry Dresden

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Texas ants*
> 
> View attachment 222491


that picture was taken in the California desert....


----------



## FatBack

OnePercenter said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bag of woodchips for my smoker, it has a Cali Proposistion 65 warning on the bag. That's the kind of lunacy they export. The wall needs to go from the Gulf of Mexico and right along Calis eastern border, hang a left at the top of the state and terminate in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with being an informed consumer?
Click to expand...

I have a problem with forcing manufactures to post useless warnings on their products. OMG wood chips, carcinogen.


----------



## rightwinger

Wry Catcher said:


> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley



Most of California looks like Texas

Flat, brown and dusty


----------



## FatBack

OnePercenter said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly stay out of Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
Click to expand...

Fl has no earthquakes.


----------



## eagle1462010

The OP is to get people to stay.....

Remember.........the deserts in California are really green and lush..........nice cool breezes in the summer there.......


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
Click to expand...

there is more to california than the southern desert......


----------



## miketx

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
Click to expand...

Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.


----------



## Harry Dresden

miketx said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.
Click to expand...

were we talking about people or landscape?....


----------



## Wry Catcher

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
Click to expand...


Yep!   See:  Mojave Desert at dawn and dusk, color pictures - Google Search






and, 





and,


----------



## OnePercenter

FatBack said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bag of woodchips for my smoker, it has a Cali Proposistion 65 warning on the bag. That's the kind of lunacy they export. The wall needs to go from the Gulf of Mexico and right along Calis eastern border, hang a left at the top of the state and terminate in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with being an informed consumer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a problem with forcing manufactures to post useless warnings on their products. OMG wood chips, carcinogen.
Click to expand...


Benzopyrene is a known carcinogen produced when burning wood chips.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Harry Dresden said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were we talking about people or landscape?....
Click to expand...


It seems miketx is envious of CA and is so biased his vision of reality is restricted to whatever confirms his biases.  Sad, being in a box and unable to see beyond his limited vision.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were we talking about people or landscape?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems miketx is envious of CA and is so biased his vision of reality is restricted to whatever confirms his biases.  Sad, being in a box and unable to see beyond his limited vision.
Click to expand...

Looks like you prove each day how incapable you are of telling the truth about anything.


----------



## Darkwind

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
Click to expand...

So, stay the fuck away then.


----------



## miketx

Darkwind said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
Click to expand...

No sane person would want to go there.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
Click to expand...


That's the first rational post you've ever written.


----------



## HenryBHough

California legislature will next week take up a bill requiring exit visas for those wanting to escape.  But it's not repressive - it's a revenue measure.  Application fee for an exit visa will be $1,000 per person.


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
Click to expand...

That is not true.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
Click to expand...


Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of California:
> 
> View attachment 222442
> Yosemite ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francsico Bay, wildlife ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Bridge & Civil War Fort (Fort Point)
> View attachment 222443
> Surfing at Fort Point &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skiing at Squaw Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.
Click to expand...

And even at that it is far superior to tezass.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of California looks like Texas
> 
> Flat, brown and dusty
> 
> 
> 
> there is more to california than the southern desert......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, commie government, illegals out the ass, restricted rights, human filth everywhere, a huge cluster of faggots called hollywood, and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were we talking about people or landscape?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems miketx is envious of CA and is so biased his vision of reality is restricted to whatever confirms his biases.  Sad, being in a box and unable to see beyond his limited vision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you prove each day how incapable you are of telling the truth about anything.
Click to expand...

The truth is tezasans do not know truth let alone speak it.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
Click to expand...

Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.


----------



## Tax Man

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
Click to expand...

Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tax Man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
Click to expand...

Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........


----------



## eagle1462010

Tax Man said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
Click to expand...

Mission Accomplished...............ROLL TIDE..


----------



## Wry Catcher

FatBack said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly stay out of Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
Click to expand...


FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.


----------



## OnePercenter

Tax Man said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
Click to expand...


Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED

This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
Click to expand...

I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
Click to expand...

Reason to stay in Cali............well done.


----------



## FatBack

Wry Catcher said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly stay out of Fl.
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
Click to expand...

Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.

Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.


----------



## Tax Man

FatBack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Floodidaq is no place for a human to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
Click to expand...

Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.


----------



## Tax Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't come to Alabama.  You will hate the Humidity........you will hate the Hurricanes.......and we have Evil Coal burning plants here.
> 
> and........and...........and..........the Mosquito's are horrible.............
> 
> Stay away for your own sake.......Save your lives.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
Click to expand...

I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?


----------



## Tax Man

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reason to stay in Cali............well done.
Click to expand...

Where is Cali you refer to?


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
Click to expand...

Guess what you aren't alive!!!


----------



## miketx

Tax Man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what you aren't alive!!!
Click to expand...

LBS


----------



## miketx

Tax Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
Click to expand...

Glad to keep it.

Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.


----------



## miketx

Tax Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you vertical family tree folks provide hours of entertainment!
> 
> Clean air be damned!!!
> 
> Alabama coal plant listed as largest greenhouse gas emitter in the country
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
Click to expand...

YOu never heard of all the mudslides and fires in Cal? LBS.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, stay the fuck away then.
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to keep it.
> 
> Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.
Click to expand...

Tezass is not beautiful unless you like flat lands with shit all over.


----------



## miketx

Tax Man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sane person would want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to keep it.
> 
> Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tezass is not beautiful unless you like flat lands with shit all over.
Click to expand...

You turds never stop lying do you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

miketx said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to keep it.
> 
> Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tezass is not beautiful unless you like flat lands with shit all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You turds never stop lying do you?
Click to expand...



Hell this guy is like Rderp never traveled a mile from where they were born that's why they think $12 bucks for a pack of cigarettes and $8 bucks for a can of malt liquor is like that across the United States.

.


----------



## Tax Man

bear513 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to keep it.
> 
> Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tezass is not beautiful unless you like flat lands with shit all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You turds never stop lying do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell this guy is like Rderp never traveled a mile from where they were born that's why they think $12 bucks for a pack of cigarettes and $8 bucks for a can of malt liquor is like that across the United States.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I do not smoke or drink. Sorry your off the cuff insult is wrong, but then what is new for you? I have traveled all over this country as a truck driver.


----------



## Tax Man

miketx said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must suck to live in a state like that tezass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Texas Sucks ..........stay in Cali for your own sake...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to tezass and you can keep that sucking place. Now what is this cali?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to keep it.
> 
> Texas is beautiful, and people don't shit in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tezass is not beautiful unless you like flat lands with shit all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You turds never stop lying do you?
Click to expand...

You are the one laying all over tezass.


----------



## miketx

^^Goodbye liar.


----------



## eagle1462010

Wind always blows away from California.  Because it sucks anywhere but there.  Stay home libs.  It sucks out there.


----------



## eagle1462010

And football.  The Sec sucks.  Stay with your winning Trojans.  Wear them to.  You shouldn't breed.  Bad world out there Californians


----------



## Tax Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Wind always blows away from California.  Because it sucks anywhere but there.  Stay home libs.  It sucks out there.


Please take a class in climatology so you can find out how the wind blows. The ocean low goes across California in the eastern direction to fill in the hot air of republicans big mouths in the midwest and east.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tax Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind always blows away from California.  Because it sucks anywhere but there.  Stay home libs.  It sucks out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Please take a class in climatology so you can find out how the wind blows. The ocean low goes across California in the eastern direction to fill in the hot air of republicans big mouths in the midwest and east.
Click to expand...

Liberals stay in California.  Look at this Libby post.  Stay in California.  Free Mexican slave if you stay


----------



## eagle1462010

Byob. Bring your own water.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Tax Man

eagle1462010 said:


>


Who ever made that sign is stupid as tezass is far from great.


----------



## eagle1462010

You can never leave............Listen to the Eagles....


----------



## eagle1462010

Tax Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever made that sign is stupid as tezass is far from great.
Click to expand...

If you look closely ...under the sign.......there is a side winder rattle snake........on the right a black scorpion..........RUN HOME LIBERALS...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Look........everyone is going to the party at the Bonfire..........


----------



## FatBack

Tax Man said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell is that? Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
Click to expand...

Right next to wherever floodidaq is.


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!





Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.


----------



## Tax Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever made that sign is stupid as tezass is far from great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look closely ...under the sign.......there is a side winder rattle snake........on the right a black scorpion..........RUN HOME LIBERALS...
Click to expand...

You wish!


----------



## Tax Man

FatBack said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> California doesn't have hurricanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
Click to expand...

Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.


----------



## Tax Man

Crixus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.
Click to expand...

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Crixus

Tax Man said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun.
Click to expand...



It’s a hoot. Aaannnd, it’s legL to open carry Bowie knives now.


----------



## miketx

Crixus said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a hoot. Aaannnd, it’s legL to open carry Bowie knives now.
Click to expand...

Swords too.


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a hoot. Aaannnd, it’s legL to open carry Bowie knives now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swords too.
Click to expand...



 But not a baseball bat.


----------



## miketx

Crixus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few words of advice for you.
> 
> Let me tell you though, in case no one has, Texas is a terrible place to live. Don't move here. In the summer it averages 120 degrees here and light bills usually run over 500 dollars. Really. Everybody drinks lone star beer too.
> 
> Then you have the horses. Almost half the people here have horses and the cowboys wear cowboy hats, and while that may not seem bad to you, just wait until one shits in your yard. Drunken cowboys, damn! Then you have guns, we all have guns and shootouts over fender benders and calling "your momma"! Guns are everywhere. All the women are fat and most of them lesbians, so unless you like slim pickins (not the actor), avoid TX! No really!
> 
> Then we got the Mexicans, hundreds of them, and we have to learn to speak Spanish course they can't speak English! Mexican food, there's a goddam meskin restaurant every 2 blocks and the place smells like goat meat. So take my advice and just stay in California, it has to be better than Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car after the last traffic incident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we exchange gunfire with the neighbors instead of saying good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a hoot. Aaannnd, it’s legL to open carry Bowie knives now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swords too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But not a baseball bat.
Click to expand...

It's my RIGHT!


----------



## eagle1462010

In Louisiana they have Aligotors for pets.


----------



## FatBack

Tax Man said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fl has no earthquakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
Click to expand...

Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.


----------



## Wry Catcher

FatBack said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been to the San Francisco Bay Area?

Millions visit San Francisco every year, how many tourists visit your home region [I notice you are too embarrassed to state where you were raised and/or reside]?


----------



## Crixus

FatBack said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> FL has massive Sink Holes, Massive Hurricanes and Flooding.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.
Click to expand...




Not when I was a kid. Los Angeles was my birth place where o grew up until I was six. Texas has been really good to me, it’s beautiful here, no place in this country can you roll out of bed and make money. I got three friends from Nigeria who would not go to any other state in this union. One tried Washington state, but felt it was full of retards. Texas just ain’t the place for the modern Californian.


----------



## Crixus

Wry Catcher said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to the San Francisco Bay Area?
> 
> Millions visit San Francisco every year, how many tourists visit your home region [I notice you are too embarrassed to state where you were raised and/or reside]?
Click to expand...




Way more then poopville. Spring and summer time here one needs to be multilingual. Sure, bums, shit, and junkies used needles aside, SF was an awesome town. My favorite was lunch at clown ally then maybe the Steinhardt aquarium, or fisherman’s warf to go watch the seals and play in the caves down by seal rock, but for the most part it’s all Oakland now.


----------



## buttercup

This thread is amusing. I don't like the politics in California these days, but California has tons of gorgeous places.  And lots of variety: mountains/forests, beaches, big cities, small towns and everything in between.  Plus in some places, the best weather in the nation. I mean if you're going to look at skid row in a big city and think that the entire state is like that, you can't get any more ignorant than that.


----------



## FatBack

Crixus said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when I was a kid. Los Angeles was my birth place where o grew up until I was six. Texas has been really good to me, it’s beautiful here, no place in this country can you roll out of bed and make money. I got three friends from Nigeria who would not go to any other state in this union. One tried Washington state, but felt it was full of retards. Texas just ain’t the place for the modern Californian.
Click to expand...

I am a rare bird, a Fl native. Travelled a bit, I prefer rural Fl I live in.


----------



## FatBack

Wry Catcher said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no mudslides, earthquakes and massive fires. BTW Cali is not immune to pacific hurricanes.
> 
> Born and raised here, still alive after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this cali? I bet you are a climate denier too. Enjoy the impending floods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right next to wherever floodidaq is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Floodidaq is where you reside way down the eastern coast by Gorga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much better than the land of fruits and nuts and syringes and feces and sanctuary cities with block after block of tents on sidewalks, Cali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to the San Francisco Bay Area?
> 
> Millions visit San Francisco every year, how many tourists visit your home region [I notice you are too embarrassed to state where you were raised and/or reside]?
Click to expand...

You notice in error. It's posted very clearly in my location. Know one of Florida's biggest industries? Tourism


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first rational post you've ever written.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
Click to expand...


When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?


----------



## bodecea

Dear Red states.   We're coming.   And it won't take many of us either.   BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
Click to expand...

Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying the fuck away from Alabama? I think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
Click to expand...


It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with respiratory problems has to. The air is so crappy with toxins only real healthy lungs can breathe it and even they give out sooner than if they were in any other place on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
Click to expand...

I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven out of the fifteen most polluted States are RED
> 
> This Is the No. 1 Most Polluted State in America
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.
Click to expand...


Whats wrong with: *When the smoke clears, the real problem for the middle class is lack of adequate pay.....*


----------



## miketx

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with: *When the smoke clears, the real problem for the middle class is lack of adequate pay.....*
Click to expand...

Double talking troll bullshit like always.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it. Nothing printed by the media can be trusted, nor can the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with: *When the smoke clears, the real problem for the middle class is lack of adequate pay.....*
Click to expand...

Or taxed to death.....like 13% State income tax in Mexifornia.....pay more for gas.........high costs everywhere......even have to pay for other people's power..........

Maybe you dumb asses would let them start keeping some of their own money.


----------



## OnePercenter

miketx said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with: *When the smoke clears, the real problem for the middle class is lack of adequate pay.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double talking troll bullshit like always.
Click to expand...


I don't hate the working class like you.


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When fact doesn't match your ignorant opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is the media has proven to be more untrustworthy each day, no matter how much you lie and claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny the media doesn't lie when it validates your manifesto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no manifesto ya double talking troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with: *When the smoke clears, the real problem for the middle class is lack of adequate pay.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or taxed to death.....like 13% State income tax in Mexifornia.....pay more for gas.........high costs everywhere......even have to pay for other people's power..........
> 
> Maybe you dumb asses would let them start keeping some of their own money.
Click to expand...


State income tax in California is 13% IF you have a taxable income of $1M or more. If you have a taxable income of $25K it's 3% the same as in Arizona. 

State Individual Income Tax Rates and Brackets for 2018 - Tax Foundation

We all pay too much for gasoline because the oil companies are screwing us. 





State Individual Income Tax Rates and Brackets for 2018 - Tax Foundation


----------



## WheelieAddict

I love living in the middle of no where upstate NY. Lakes, rivers, creeks, adirondacks, waterfalls galore it truly is a beautiful place and underrated------if you can embrace winter and lots of snow, you have to shovel your roof amounts of snow. I can so I love it. The only other place I would want to live is the blue ridge mountain area in North Carolina, another beautiful place. I love the eastern woods.


----------

